# Orlando Magic vs Atlanta Hawks



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

No TV coverage here. That sucks.

Looks like Orlando is doubling up Atlanta after the first quarter. 32-15 right now. 

Dwight with 6 pts, 5 rebs, and 4 blocks in the first. Triple double? :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nelson questionable to return with an "intercoastal strain." WTF? Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nelson questionable to return with an "intercoastal strain." WTF? Hope it's not too serious.


intercoastal strain? That is a new one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm getting it here. Pretty ugly game, Al Harrington didn't suit up, injured. Obinna Ekezie and Tyronn Lues are brain washing what little talent we got with their scrub super powers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Obinna Ekezie and Tyronn Lues are brain washing what little talent we got with their scrub super powers.


Ah, so that is what happened last season. I knew Lue was Evil.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Of course, after Howard's huge first quarter, the Magic stop giving him the ball and he has a horrendous second quarter. I hate this team sometimes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight is gonna finish with 17 pts, 11 rebs, 4 asts, 4 blocks. Not too bad, although it is the Hawks and a weakened Hawks at that.

Francis with an outstanding game. 30 pts, 10 asts, 6 rebs, 3 stls, 2 blocks.

At least he finally had a good game against one of the lesser teams.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dwight Howard is a man child.

I hate David Stern.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Dwight Howard is a man child.
> 
> I hate David Stern.



:laugh: ... It's Pat Williams. We always grab the first with Patty around. If we don't make the playoffs we should send Pat again and maybe score that .00012% chance at getting the first pick again.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, we EARNED that first pick with the worst record in the league last year :biggrin:


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

what part of the body for nelson's injury?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> what part of the body for nelson's injury?


It's an intercoastal strain, which is basically a strain of the muscles in his rib cage. It doesn't sound serious, but it's the kind of nagging thing that could throw off his jump shot and overall game. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Bad luck still following us...Injuries, suspensions, "great" coaches...Do you think there are still any chances for making playoffs?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

With our current run, a win over anybody is still a win, and with it I dare to dream that it's still not too late for us to make a move and the playoffs. I read our schedule is tough but is there no way we can catch the Pacers who are without Artest AND O'Neal? Playoff experience, whether it consists of being swept by the Heat or not, would be invaluable experience for Dwight and Jameer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WhoRocks said:


> With our current run, a win over anybody is still a win, and with it I dare to dream that it's still not too late for us to make a move and the playoffs. I read our schedule is tough but is there no way we can catch the Pacers who are without Artest AND O'Neal? Playoff experience, whether it consists of being swept by the Heat or not, would be invaluable experience for Dwight and Jameer.


It'll be tough especially if Jameer is out. No Christie, No Hedo, No Jameer = absolutely no bench.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I know I posted this yesterday, but today is a new day, and Dwight Howard is *still* awesome.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> I know I posted this yesterday, but today is a new day, and Dwight Howard is *still* awesome.



:laugh:

And I *still* agree with you.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha, Dwight Howard threw the first pitch at the Braves game.

Let's just say you won't have to worry about him pulling a Jordan.

It was fugly.


----------

